# Chota Hippies?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im dreaming of a Smoky Mountain backpacking trip to Hazel Creek in April. It is just a little too cold to wet wade, and Im looking at some different wader options. I think that my chest waders are overkill for the shallow mountain streams, and too heavy/bulky to justify carrying them 5-6 miles to base camp. For wet wading, I used a pair of the Chota boots and wading socks last year. They are very comfortable, and held-up to some abuse. Im thinking about pairing the boots with the Chota Hippies for some protection from the icy water. Anyone use the Hippies?

My biggest reservation is that it seems whenever you just have hip wadersyou always need to go a little deeper, and protecting those next few inches from icy water is critical!!!!!!

However, it would be nice to save enough extra room in the pack for a flask of Knob creek!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I was down there in Tennessee, Last march. But this year we are guna try WV.

eh the water down there at this time of the year is always gushing and a little on the higher side. Those hippies are nice, but at this time of year I would go neo waders all the way. That water is cold my friend lol. 

+1 Knob Creek I learned about that from my pop  .. Nice and smooth


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have hippers and chest waders. I keep 'em both in my Simms Taco Bag at all times. I don't often use my chest waders, but I would have missed out fishing some dandy holes without them. Try one of LL Bean's inexpensive breathables (layer with fleece pants for cold water)...the warranty is not limited to just a year or two.
Mike


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just buy a nice pair of breathables & be done with it. 

I recommend the Simms Headwaters for $300... They are the cheapest model of Simms that still incorporate Gore-Tex, which has treated me well over decades.

These are more cost effective & work just as well: 

https://catalog.theflyshop.com/prod...=8225&osCsid=mambo2so5ad3jjdh1oeh50fgfl9p06o8

$180 & solid warranty.











Simms also has a $150 pair and outstanding warranty. Breathable is the way to go.


----------

